# Bannerideen für myspace?



## ADIT (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute, 
brauch wiedermal einen kleinen Anschwung von euch. 
Und zwar will ich für meinen Kumpel und seine Band, einen Banner machen, für seine Myspaceseite.
http://www.myspace.com/jamfare

Allerdings haben wir beide keine richtige Idee.
Es sollte nicht zu Mystisch und Gothicmäßig werden, aber trotzdem rockisch.

Habt ihr ne Idee?

Wäre supi


MfG  


Adit


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Brainstorming ist immer gut. Selbst wenn die beknacktesten Begriffe draufstehen, oft helfen die auch. Bin vor einigen Tagen bei einem Brainstorming über Ferien auf "Boink" gekommen (keine Ahnung wie ), das mich dann auf die Idee gebracht hat.

Vielleicht willst du sowas in die Richtung machen: http://www.digitalartsonline.co.uk/tutorials/index.cfm?featureID=1758&pn=1?


----------



## ADIT (15. Oktober 2008)

hab nun schon einen fertig abre trotzdem danke für deine idee


----------

